# turning inground swimming pool into pond



## alabama (Sep 5, 2009)

I want to turn my 30,000 gallon ingound pool into a pond. All of the pool filters etc are in good working condition, I just want a natural environment with some fish and plants. Can anyone tell me what needs to be done?


----------



## Mike in Arkansas (Dec 29, 2008)

Looked into that briefly before having my 30,000 gallon pool filled in. Seemed like it was almost as much trouble as maintaining a pool. Do a google search for the phrase "swimming pool to pond" lots of people have done this. Requires quite a bit of work and expense. Also look for "naturally filtered ponds" that use vegetation as a filter.


----------



## Tscarborough (Mar 31, 2006)

Turn the pump off and stop putting chemicals in it. Realistically, pools do not make good ponds for vegetation because they are too deep. You will either have to create cinderblock stands or something to get the plantings to the proper depth.


----------

